# March 2022 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Apr 6, 2022)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "Spanish Steps, Rome" by @Tuna






 2. "Color abstract #8" by @Pomo





 3. "Emerald Toucanet" by @Donde





 4. "August 2021" by @P.giannakis





 5. "From the Cool and Frosty Fairytail" by @shapencolour





 6. "Limpkin at Myakka" by @K9Kirk


----------



## terri (Apr 7, 2022)

Voted!  

Great work, everyone!


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 8, 2022)

Difficult choice.....


----------



## Robshoots (Apr 8, 2022)

I voted.  Well done all!


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 8, 2022)

Voted, although it was a difficult decision.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 8, 2022)

This is a really varied and interesting group. Very hard to choose from, but all are nice on their own merits.


----------



## Pomo (Apr 8, 2022)

Thank you for nominating my photo. It's a pleasant surprise for me.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 12, 2022)

beautiful works of art


----------

